# Wastegate Vegas



## mj2vacation (Nov 23, 2011)

PH tower now a Hilton.   

http://www.bizjournals.com/orlando/....html?ed=2011-11-23&s=article_du&ana=e_du_pub


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 23, 2011)

Please see the ongoing thread here - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1205843#post1205843


----------

